# problemas en la instalacion de gentoo en HP435

## xy01

hola me gustaria que me ayudaran me la e pasado mucho tiempo averiguando por que ocurre dicho problema pero no doy cona solucion asi que recurro a estedes, bueno lo que ocurre es que al finalizar la instalacion de gentoo el post de arranque de gentoo se para y luego despues de un tiempo muestra una pantalla grisasea, lo primero que supuse es que al momento de compilar el kernel el driver grafico no estaba funcionando como deberia, pero le tome mucha importancia al momento de la compilacion de kernel descubri que mi chi grafico era un radeon HD de la serie 4000 asi que lo configure con esa informacion, en el momento de la compilaion del kernel todo fue normal ningun error solo algunos pocos warning pero ninguno perteneciente al driver grafico, basicamente realize la instalacion cotidiana de gentoo luego en el momento de colocarle el kernel como mayormente lo hago agrego las funciones que Xorg necesitara para hacer funcionar el sistema grafico, pero me salio con la sorpresa de la pantalla gris, como vi qe todo estaba bien pero no estaba reconociendo mi chip grafico pues intente recompilarlo sin agregarle el soporte para la el chip grafico pero aun asi me salia la misma pantalla gris, al final intente probar con el genkernel por que pense tal vez estoy metiend la pata en alguna parte del kernel, asi que deje que genkernel hiciera su trabajo, para mi sorpresa ya no salio la pantalla gris pero se atoro en el proceso de post de gentoo, quiero decirles que no es mi primera instalacion del sistema gentoo lo he instalado en procesadores intel y powerpc pero es la primera vez que realizo la instalacion en un procesador amd y mas con un chip grafico radeon, mayormente solo habia configurado chips graficos intel, asi que quisiera que me den una ayudadita en esto, se los agradeceria.

----------

## Arctic

Por lo que dices te falta cargar el firmware de tu chip grafico , ya qu estas usando el driver opensource

antes de nada :

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

y vuelves a compilar el kernel añadiendo la ruta del firmware como te explica el wiki:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon

el /etc/X11/xorg.conf no hace falta , asi que borralo.

asegurate de que has emergido:

```
emerge xf86-video-ati
```

debes de habilitar la USE en tu make.conf:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeon r600"
```

asegurate en la tabla: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units

que tu HD4000 sea una r600 o una r700 porque deberas cargar el firmware adecuado, si es una HD4350 usa chip R700 ,cono lo cual la linea de mi /etc/make.conf te vadria ya que las r700 usan el mismo driver mesa que las r600 y las evergreen ,pero debes de cambiar el firmware del kernel a r700 (radeon/R700_rlc.bin)

Salu2[/url]

----------

## xy01

 *Arctic wrote:*   

> Por lo que dices te falta cargar el firmware de tu chip grafico , ya qu estas usando el driver opensource
> 
> antes de nada :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ok pero ese parametro en la archivo make.conf es obligatorio? por que yo le tengo puesto solo VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" y no VIDEO_CARDS="radeon r600" de igual forma ya habia instalado el firmware que mencionas pero no el  xf86-video-ati, el manual no me comentaba que tenia que instalarlo. pero ok lo instalare, algo mas no hay un manual en donde expliquen cada una de las opciones que tiene el make menuconfig por que me seria de gran ayuda para poder instalar componentes que solo necesite mi laptop, me refiero a una guia manual o libro que expliquen como funciona, que es cada cosa, y como configurarlo para pueda ser optimizado.

----------

## Arctic

El r600 no es que sea o no necesareo , lo han añadido hace muy poco y lo unico para lo que sirve es para eliminar paja de mesa que no vas a utilizar.Supongo que no te interesara compilar el driver r100 ni el resto de dirvers mesa que no sirven para tu tarjeta...................

Logicamente si usas radeon en tu make.conf entonces le estas diciendo a tu sistema que quieres usar xf86-video-ati (radeon) es el mismo driver.Otra cosa seria radeonhd que hace 1 mes que lo han abandonado, con gran acierto en mi opinion.

Otra opcion para nada recomendable es usar el propietario fglrx ,que ademas de no soportar ya la rama HD4000 en sus nuevas versiones es un chiste.

Salu2

----------

## xy01

ok, volvere a instalar gentoo ya que le e movido tanto que ya ni que que le hecho, cuando termite te aviso, gracias   :Very Happy: 

----------

